# BLUE HERON



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I would have thought that this topic would have discussed numerous times; however I searched and nothing covers this.

I installed a fishpond (oval 8' x 10' x 30"). Had only small cheap goldfish and then started losing them. The local fishpond supplier said that it is probably the work of a blue heron. To take a fishnet and cover the pond about 6" above the water level and to install a motion activated sprinkler (both getting wet and the sound scares the heron away). I've done this and no more loses. The setup doesn't look good, must be a better way. 

He said the dummy blue heron doesn't work.

Any ideas from past experiences???


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We live in the country and have an acre with two large ponds on it. 
We are about a mile from some Rice Paddy and Rivers/ Canals. So every so often, we have them all flying overhead. " Cranes, Egrets, Blue Herons, & King Fishers."
The White / Gray Cranes and Egrets don't seem to come around mush do to much noise around here with other animals we have and us walk out back once in a while.. 
But.... the King fisher can be run off for a few weeks with a pellet gun.. 
The Blue heron is another story.. He dares you and will fight if cornered. You can almost walk right up to him if he has an eye on a fish... 
I found one that got shot and couldn't fly and he just about beat me up with his beak when i tryed to grab him..
Talking to some of the farmers that have ponds around here, They said if you can get a dead one..Put him on the fence line and you won't see them anymore.. So i tried it and yep all have disappeared for months.. They will dry up in a few days and no more smell. So I put them up the fence line, way out back with the dead possums and now neither show up. 
Just an idea.. Course if you live in Calif.. It's against the law to shoot a Blue Heron.. So ours just showed up dead ? .


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

they are big-just about jumped out of my skin when i came around the corner and startled one off the edge of my roof facing my pond a few years ago-like a small dragon!



i had a 'murder' just ten days ago because i was slow to net the pond this year and hadnt noticed any-fairly good sized koi-probably about 4- 5 years 

for years i have used real GI netting, from the surplus store, along with stretch bungy cord -the netting is very sturdy, and at one time not too expensive-agree it looks terrible-works well tho

so this year, i zig zagged kite string-very very strong white woven nylon, literally meant for kites

no problems yet-i strung it just above water line
spaces are about 6-10", criss crossed using tent pegs, and for me, cup hooks on the under line of my pond bridge

i actually think the bright white line may be a good deterent, as its is more visible than the usual recommended fish line

i understand heron to hunt by standing in the water and waiting until the fish relax and swim close

your pond is close to mine in size-i imagine you could use pontoons to float the line in the middle of the pond if necesssary and you cannot adequately otherwise raise it


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the %#*@#% culprit that attacked our pond 3 years ago. It got about 15 gold fish but no Koi.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

We see them once in awhile. Caught one in the pond once. I hardly made a move and it flew off. We have small Gold Fish and a few Blue Gills from the creek across the road. Nothing to cry about if one or two go missing. Still, I would rather the ugly b******d fish in the natural ponds around the neigborhood.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

We've lost two of our smaller fish this week. The pond is covered with a net, except for a small spot towards the middle. He must be able to reach over to the spot with his long neck. I've chased him off twice since readjusting the net placement. I have the water sprinkler scare crows in storage because I take one shower a day, and I think that is enough  But I may have to get them out again. Didn't work before though.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I talked to a representative of Michigan's Department of Natural Resources.......a 40 caliber attitude adjust is frowned upon..


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a small 6 x 9 pond, and had one heron attack last year- Scared the $#(*&$ out of the fish, probably got 2 or 3. So I built a wood frame that more or less covers the pond out of 1 x 3, covered it with black plastic bird netting which I also use on my strawberry patch and blueberry patch to keep cat birds and the like out.

I recently got tired of the look of the cover and removed it. I have ( had) small cheap goldfish, but they have somehow mutated into some rather good looking long finned multi colored fish. Would hate to lose them. I put cover on when I leave for a weekend and the like. I know if the heron really wants the fish he will get them at the corners.

Lots of chatter on this topic from pond people. 

http://www.watergarden.org/Pond-Info/Pond-Predators

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/birds/heron.htm

are two of many- not quite as bad as cats and birds, but close...

Good luck

Jerry


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Small cheap goldfish, the only kind I buy. Yes, they can grow into some fine looking fish. I lost a few two years ago due to a flood. They wound up, I am dead sure it's them, in the creek across the road. I tried to catch them last year with a net. No luck. I haven't had the opportunity to try this year however.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

The Heron is the most dangerous predator of your pond. Racoons, cats, and etc. will not swim to eat your fish in water they can't stand in. The Heron regurgitates part of its last meal into the pond. The regurgitation acts as "CHUM" which the fish associate with FOOD, thus, come to the surface to eat and get eaten. If you provide a limited "flyway" (for landing & takeoff) they may skip a meal at your pond. Some fishing line across open areas above your pond will inhibit their will to land. Most wild animals live by being "SAFE", IE they won't take the risk of injury or death. The fishing line is less obtrusive than a frame and net, you may not see it but they can. Trees, and tall structures also help. 
We finally had good luck by flyway reduction.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bill, 
My Dad in the UK had a pond. 
A heron (grey, not blue) would come and visit, not only eat the fish, but also puncture the pond liner in the process. 
My Dad did a wonderful bit of sculpture and painting and made a wonderful Heron to stand by the pond. 
No more visits by a real one for many years. (Maybe as you suggest, that doesn't work for the Blue) 
But, as the painting of his began to fade, I guess that it didn't look quite real enough anymore, and one day Dad looked out and was surprised to see two Herons standing side by side! 
A large wire net system was then developed and really made the pond look very un-atractive. 
Good luck. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

We have had a cement based fish pond for several years with the usual suspects-frogs, raccoons, skunks, even ducks, in the pond. The pond is populated by local red minnows and originally 'feeder' gold fish with a few special ones that are not as bright but more colourful than the cheap ones. Naturally, the two types of herons go for the latter. Three of the Shebunkins have survived from last year so maybe all the rain we had this Spring worked to their advantage. We have an electric eye water sprayer, fish line around the pond, and my ice cubes throws during the day. We still get herons landing in the shallow end of the pond and walking out to the deeper portions. Our fish have multiplied over the years so while we regret the losses of the mid-sized fish, the larger goldfish seem to keep thriving. We have not lost that many over the years. Nor has my aim improved, I have yet to hit one, even when I lead them..The herons do recognize me though and once they see me in the yard or even sitting in my chair in the house, they fly away.. 
....busy in retirement but aim is still poor, 
Myron Claridge


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

What do the pond fanciers (who breed Coi and other expensive fish) do? Perhaps a search on other pond sites? Gary


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
I just found a photo of what had to be done to my Dads pond to 'predator' proof it!
Not very pretty, but the fish liked it.
The two 'half' covers could be removed easily for pool maintenance. 
All the best,
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

What about a BB gun??? It wont kill'em but at least you can aim it and hit the blasted bird. I would hope after getting shot at a couple times the bird wouldnt like to be around anymore. 

It works on Turkeys. I shoot at them in the tree to prevent them from roosting in sertain trees in my yard. At first they just fly off and come back, but I'm persistant and they eventually dont come back to roost in the tree I dont want them too.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By jake3404 on 09 Jun 2011 01:06 PM 
What about a BB gun??? It wont kill'em but at least you can aim it and hit the blasted bird. I would hope after getting shot at a couple times the bird wouldnt like to be around anymore. 

It works on Turkeys. I shoot at them in the tree to prevent them from roosting in sertain trees in my yard. At first they just fly off and come back, but I'm persistant and they eventually dont come back to roost in the tree I dont want them too. 
A gun is always the first thing everyone thinks of, but it is the least effective. First of all, unless you camp out in some sort of a blind, the bird is never going to come near the pond while you are there. They always show up when you are gone. And my experience has been they know I'm coming before I can even get the door open. I have chased them out of the yard several times, but it would have to be a mighty quick shot to get him.

We no longer have a dog, but I've talked to many folks that have ponds, including some that raise Koi for sale, and they say an outdoor dog in the backyard is the best way to go.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

An outdoor dog huh? Well maybe a hyper active one...our husky could care less that the crows and blackbirds steal the food out of his dish.... they do seem to be concerned that I'm not happy about it but they are quick. 

Chas


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 09 Jun 2011 02:49 PM 
Posted By jake3404 on 09 Jun 2011 01:06 PM 
What about a BB gun??? It wont kill'em but at least you can aim it and hit the blasted bird. I would hope after getting shot at a couple times the bird wouldnt like to be around anymore. 

It works on Turkeys. I shoot at them in the tree to prevent them from roosting in sertain trees in my yard. At first they just fly off and come back, but I'm persistant and they eventually dont come back to roost in the tree I dont want them too. 
A gun is always the first thing everyone thinks of, but it is the least effective. First of all, unless you camp out in some sort of a blind, the bird is never going to come near the pond while you are there. They always show up when you are gone. And my experience has been they know I'm coming before I can even get the door open. I have chased them out of the yard several times, but it would have to be a mighty quick shot to get him.

We no longer have a dog, but I've talked to many folks that have ponds, including some that raise Koi for sale, and they say an outdoor dog in the backyard is the best way to go. 



Now dont think of this as a "everyone thinks of a gun" type of solution. Although I own guns, I'm not a "gun totting" maniac that shoots first and asks questions later. 

You have valid points about the Herron showing up when your not there. The BB gun would do no good. But I heard someone mentioning that he was throwing stuff at the bird and his aim wasnt that good. A BB gun will be much more accurate, plus the BB offers a small amount of pain that perhaps the bird would remember and with some reinforcement it might decide it isnt worth "hanging out" at your pond. As it did with my Turkey problem.

Your suggestion about a dog is good also. A dog is fine. In my situation, where I have two dogs, they cant climb a tree.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By wchasr on 09 Jun 2011 03:11 PM 
An outdoor dog huh? Well maybe a hyper active one...our husky could care less that the crows and blackbirds steal the food out of his dish.... they do seem to be concerned that I'm not happy about it but they are quick. 

Chas 


He he he, my dogs are scared of the deer because an old doe a few years back "rolled" one after the dog tried to chase her. They wont chase the deer out of the yard unless I'm around. When I pull into the driveway, thats the first thing they do, chase the deer off.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

We had that Hyper Husky. The first fourteen years of life in our house we shared with a Husky. Got him the day we moved in. He was one hard headed dog. Wanted to play all of the time. Loved to play with kids, but most kids were afraid of him. Never wanted to be inside in winter. Bagged a chicken that strayed from the farm next door. Would have liked to get one of the lamb that strayed, but we happened to see it just as he did. Also buried a couple of possums he caught in the kids sand box. Loved to pull the sled with the kids on it. Very possessive of his food bowl. Almost never barked, thank God. Although howling was to his liking. If a party tray was left unattended he would make sure it had an occupant. Untrainable according to a dog trainer. Is that Hyper enough for you?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

To add to this thread, how about a cat or two or three or more. We have had three cats in our thirty eight years here. The first two were strays. One male and one female. The present cat is a spoiled rotten male. He's a good cat but does not hunt. Betty, our female cat was the hunter. She would have taken care of the Heron that shows up here once in awhile. Not Bailey, our present Little Lord Flaunt Le Roy. He's afraid of his own shadow. 

You need a couple of farm cats. Keep them hungry. They'll _look_ for trouble. And when it lands in your pond, it won't stay long enough to whet it's appetite. And oh yes, they can climb trees.


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

As for the BB gun option (Disclamier for PETA and any enforcement agencies, I have not tried it though ; )), Yes it MIGHT be easier to hit the bird and they will definitely fly away. I don't think they associate it with any specific long term hazard with your property. Yes it may sting them, but I don't think they have that much intellect. I have one pond that runs down a waterfall into another. The top pond has steep sides and is about 4 feet deep. The bottom one has a shallow shelf and is about 30" deep. The heron loves the bottom pond and I only keep shebunkins (sp) in that one. They breed every year and I won't cry when the herons gets a meal. 

As for the fish line method. The heron that frequents my yard first lands in the field and watches FOREVER. Than he hops up on the fence and watches FOREVER. Then he saunters into the yard and watches FOREVER. Then he slowly eases into the pond by wading. This can take up too 2 hours to accomplish. The fish line placed on rebar around the pond at 6, 12, 18, and 24 inches high has always stopped him. He'll walk for into it and can't step over it or squeeze through it. I've heard that they can't see it also. It has always worked in the past. I didn't put it up this year since the shebunkins are a bit thick. I have 6 to 12 inch cobble in both ponds and the fish can sure disappear when the bird is around. He visits nearly every day and I can't see how he has impacted the population much.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was surfing the web when I came accross http://www.easypropondproducts.com/ I've been driving within 2 miles of there for several years, so I stopped in. They have 96 fishponds and sell just about everything concerning ponds, lakes, etc. The manager said for a small pond, the fishnet/motion sprinkler works the best. I have used this method for 2 weeks, so far, so good. He said the decoy works about 70% of the time, and 0% during breeding season.
.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Bill4373 on 15 Jun 2011 12:47 PM 

I was surfing the web when I came accross http://www.easypropondproducts.com/ I've been driving within 2 miles of there for several years, so I stopped in. They have 96 fishponds and sell just about everything concerning ponds, lakes, etc. The manager said for a small pond, the fishnet/motion sprinkler works the best. I have used this method for 2 weeks, so far, so good. He said the decoy works about 70% of the time, and 0% during breeding season.
.



Thanks for posting this. I live a little more than 2 miles from them, but it's close enough that I can make a trip there someday. It looks really good.
Bob


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

if you go to Grant, stop at The Depot restaurant


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that Gold Fish will grow according to the size of the container they are kept in?

Is that true? 

I know one guy who strung fishing line between trees High enough for him to walk under. That seem to discourage Blue Herons.

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep they will JJ, I've got some pan-sized fish, but they still won't rise for the fly! 

John


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Living out here in Oregon we have a load of aerial hunters. I have had several versions of ponds and have never found anything pretty that works AND looks pretty. The ONLY thing that I ever found that worked was a frame with metal mesh above the water about a foot. There are several ponds around that use almost a military style light transmitting mesh like a tend over the ponds. Good luck. I finally gave up and don't feed the birds or the racoons anymore. I may still have a pond or two and keep the bugs (skeetoes) down with a dozen feeder goldfish.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

the netting and motion sprinkler are doing their jobs, no more lost gold fish. I would bet the motion sprinkler would work alone.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

You are lucky. I used two of those around my pond. The herons did not like them but learned to creep slowly and actually learned to beat them. but it was sooo rare that they made the entire jaunt that they pretty much stayed away and went to easier pickings. The racoons, on the other hand, found the auto sprinklers to be rather novel. They were NOT detered by them in the least bit. Fishing string had no effect on them whatsoever. They actually found it kind of fun to eat my fish while taking a bath. The only thing that ultimately worked for me was the steel 4" mesh used for concrete reinforcement in a wooden frame. Sucked. It was a pretty as I could get it by using the frame. But it was still quite ugly in my opinion. Maybe military style cammo netting would have worked but never got that far.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I used 3/4" plastic pipe to build a light weight frame over my pond, then covered it with bird netting. Easy to lift off when running trains.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like our "Sandhill Crane" down here in Florida.


----------

